# Let's see those cats with their toys!



## Foxxycat

I would like to start a thread that is pictures of our cats playing with whatever their little heart desires!!

Honeybee loves her paper bag and rattle mice with rabbit hair.










Notice the torn bag on the left side...she likes to take a running leap and jump on them then rip em.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
A very young Snowshoe - already adept in the fine art of tearing things apart:


----------



## Foxxycat

a young Pumpkin Face on her scratching post...she hasn't done this in a long time..my poor girl is getting up in age.










My other Angel Flash.. 2011.

She loved that bird thing.


----------



## Foxxycat

July 2013..our first summer together. Honeybee loves those bananas.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy having a conversation with her favorite toy mousie. When she is not busy pouncing at this little Friend, you will often find mouse 'hiding' under Speedy's very own rug, the green one you see in the photo.


----------



## mightyboosh

Chubchub is happy with a piece of string.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
White Tip - assiduously guarding Mousie Number Two:


----------



## Mad4savannahs

Baby Maverick


----------



## weebeasties

Sam with Da Bird.


----------



## weebeasties

A young Buddy playing with an old favorite. He had just detached the ladybug from the string. Two minutes later and the ladybug had disappeared _never to be seen again.







_
Seriously. I have looked for that darn ladybug for two months!


----------



## tinydestroyer

So many good toys! Lucy and Mog have been enjoying the new "Ultimate" scratching post. 








Since we haven't found the perfect living room furniture for our new place, the living room has mostly been an empty play palace! Lucy has been obsessed with these homegrown catnip stockings we got from the SPCA.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @tinydestroyer Oscar got the same scratching post for Christmas, it's super!

Our boy loves mice. Especially mice with extra long tails. Also his "invisible mouse" spinning thing. Oh and the new favourite, catnip biscuits 

Sorry for random ordering of photos and text, I can't edit it on my iPad, I've got a glitch with the highlight function.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Also, Oscar looks a bit chubby in the lying down pictures, he's really not (it's the primordial pouch, slightly older age combo!)...and this photo shows the ideal length of mouse tail


----------



## ChaosCat

My piratesses love the toys made by @QOTN that @Whompingwillow kindly gave them.


----------



## weebeasties

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 387916
> 
> 
> Oooh @tinydestroyer Oscar got the same scratching post for Christmas, it's super!
> 
> Our boy loves mice. Especially mice with extra long tails. Also his "invisible mouse" spinning thing. Oh and the new favourite, catnip biscuits
> 
> Sorry for random ordering of photos and text, I can't edit it on my iPad, I've got a glitch with the highlight function.
> 
> View attachment 387911
> View attachment 387912
> View attachment 387913
> View attachment 387914
> View attachment 387915


Oh Oscar is so cute!
We got something similar to your "invisible mouse" toy and Buddy has taken to dragging it all through the house. It's not heavy, but it's awkward and makes a huge racket being dragged across tile.
I was trying to take a nap the other day and for about 10 minutes listened to him dragging it from the living room, down the hall, and depositing it right beside the bed. I guess it wore him out because then he jumped in the bed to nap with me.


----------



## weebeasties

Keith vs The Cat Dancer!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

"You can't have any they're mine, all mine !!" said Bertie


----------



## Jannor

Coleycat playing with 3 toys at once - it's his Xmas presents, he's excited! He didn't have toys before he "adopted' me.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Korin




----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Hannahmercedes

Ninja


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 410635
> View attachment 410637


Oh, Gypsy looks like she loves her toy @dustydiamond1  To see how she is holding on to her toy so closely is very precious! She looks so happy!


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, Gypsy looks like she loves her toy @dustydiamond1  To see how she is holding on to her toy so closely is very precious! She looks so happy!


It was pretty surprising, she usually ignores the banana but she had grabbed my hand in a love bite and engulfed my arm in her legs, I told her no and withdrew my arm then grabbed the banana, tapped her with it a couple of times then tossed it on her tummy. She latched on like a little vampire, gave several bunny kicks, chewed on it then hugged it and mellowed out.
In the first picture you can see how much of her bulk is fur. She looks bigger than she really is because of it. I'm always amazed how small her head really is.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy & her Fishy:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 411850


What's better than a box? Two boxes.


----------



## Animal Lover <3

Billy going mad with a piece of string (our distraction to protect the blinds haha)


----------



## dustydiamond1

Animal Lover <3 said:


> View attachment 411923
> Billy going mad with a piece of string (our distraction to protect the blinds haha)


Oh my gosh, thank goodness I hadn't just talked a drink or it would have been sprayed all over my screen! The look on his face is hilarious!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy is totally smitten by her new electronic mouse game. She will sit aside the toy and I know she is requesting me to turn on the mouse inside which basically just keeps rolling around and around. :Wacky"Mum, turn on the mouse".:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy and one of her favourite ball toys


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy and Friend:Cat ♥


----------



## Jen8971

This was our old boy Dave. sadly no longer with us, we got him age 9/10 and he showed 0 interest in any conventional cat toys. His favourite thing to play with was the washing basket. He loved to jump in and out and if you threw in a bottle cap he would chase it around. Or he woild hide in the basket and jump out to pounce then jump straight back in. We miss him terribly still


----------



## KinoaKiki

so funny


----------

